# Government petition to protect our herps, please sign



## emmilllyyy (Oct 9, 2010)

This is LuiBlu's from the newbie section but it needs as many signatures as possible!



LuiBlu said:


> https://submissions.epetitions.direct.gov.uk/petitions/15804
> 
> Please take a few minutes to sign this petition. Please use your real email address as it will use email confirmation to register your signature.
> 
> ...


----------



## emmilllyyy (Oct 9, 2010)

*Government Petition to protect herps, please sign!*

This is LuiBlu's from the newbie section but it needs as many signatures as possible!



LuiBlu said:


> https://submissions.epetitions.direct.gov.uk/petitions/15804
> 
> Please take a few minutes to sign this petition. Please use your real email address as it will use email confirmation to register your signature.
> 
> ...


----------



## BennReptiles (Jan 17, 2011)

Signed


----------



## Eugenes_Mom (Jul 8, 2011)

Signed


----------



## burbidgetodd (Aug 19, 2011)

alredy signed it on face book


----------



## Joel_H (Jun 4, 2009)

can I ask a reasonable question? what are you hoping to come out of this exactly? They can debate it, but I doubt anything will come of it....


----------



## Nade8285 (Jul 10, 2011)

Signed


----------



## debbie_baby1 (May 16, 2011)

I doubt they could actually do this but I've signed it anyway


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

It's basically security. It won't hurt to take 2 minutes to sign it. At least then there's more chance it will be seen by someone who counts. That way, if the EUs legislation does come to fruition, then we've already started a proactive approach to stopping it.

Personally I can't see the legislation coming through, or but what I have I wasted signing this, 2 minutes not watching celebrity big brother, gutted!

Sorry if I ranted, didn't mean to.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Joel_H said:


> can I ask a reasonable question? what are you hoping to come out of this exactly? They can debate it, but I doubt anything will come of it....





debbie_baby1 said:


> I doubt they could actually do this but I've signed it anyway


it's not the point really
it takes a minute to sign it, then confirm via email

it's worth a shot.


----------



## emmilllyyy (Oct 9, 2010)

my thoughts exactly, it takes two minutes to sign and it could, even though a small chance, protect our reps. so why not give it a shot

thank you everyone if possible link it to Facebook, or other forums, we need as many as we can


----------



## emmilllyyy (Oct 9, 2010)

thank you everyone if possible link it to Facebook, or other forums, we need as many as we can


----------



## Joel_H (Jun 4, 2009)

spinnin_tom said:


> it's not the point really
> it takes a minute to sign it, then confirm via email
> 
> it's worth a shot.


 
I'm quite certain there are only around 30,000 active members on this forum, which would mean getting another 70,000 from somewhere else. If you want this to work you need to get publicity, either on the internet, or contacting your local paper. I also think you would need to include the business aspect, as that would offer the main support of the protection of our hobby. : victory:


----------



## LuiBlu (Aug 27, 2010)

thank you 
x


----------



## CrestieCrazy (Feb 3, 2011)

Signed and hope everyone signs this as 100,000 signatures is alot to get so hope others who are in the hobby take 30 seconds to sign this and to help keep the hobby protected.

CrestieCrazy


----------



## Jingoh (Sep 1, 2011)

signed


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

Joel_H said:


> I'm quite certain there are only around 30,000 active members on this forum, which would mean getting another 70,000 from somewhere else. If you want this to work you need to get publicity, either on the internet, or contacting your local paper. I also think you would need to include the business aspect, as that would offer the main support of the protection of our hobby. : victory:


Say 30000 people on here do sign, then put it on facebook, and 2 of thier mates each sign it, that's 90000 signatories. Not so unrealistic then is it?

I agree its not easy, but where is the harm in trying? At least its a worthwhile cause, unlike some of those petitions


----------



## LuiBlu (Aug 27, 2010)

Tarron said:


> Say 30000 people on here do sign, then put it on facebook, and 2 of thier mates each sign it, that's 90000 signatories. Not so unrealistic then is it?
> 
> I agree its not easy, but where is the harm in trying? At least its a worthwhile cause, unlike some of those petitions


it's on fb already.
and since getting it on there we've doubled signatures already - we're now 60+

so not too unrealistic. 

x


----------



## April Taylor (Nov 25, 2008)

Just waiting for my email to confirm signature.


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

Yeah, I've got the page on my profile.

Were you aware that you made 2 pages? On only has 1 friend but might still be worth deleting it if you can, just to save confusion


----------



## morning-star (Jan 1, 2010)

make a face-book like page with a link to it on it?


----------



## LuiBlu (Aug 27, 2010)

morning-star said:


> make a face-book like page with a link to it on it?


done one better - i made an event with the link on it. it's searchable (if you type in 'epetition' it should be the first thing to come up.

you can also use this method to invite everyone on your friends list to the event! and hopefully they'll do the same.

i love facebook <3

and THIS was my 1,000th post!!!!! (i'm officially a sad b*st*rd) :lol2:

:flrt:


----------



## Tedster (Nov 24, 2010)

Done :2thumb:


----------



## morning-star (Jan 1, 2010)

LuiBlu said:


> done one better - i made an event with the link on it. it's searchable (if you type in 'epetition' it should be the first thing to come up.
> 
> you can also use this method to invite everyone on your friends list to the event! and hopefully they'll do the same.
> 
> ...


will take a look for it and spam people. lol 

once your past the 1,000 mark theres no going back :lol2:


----------



## rehcsif (Dec 28, 2009)

Signed


----------



## Indelible (May 18, 2009)

Signed! 

Every little helps


----------



## MrPhillips (Oct 18, 2009)

Signed :2thumb:


----------



## rachaels royal (Oct 25, 2009)

*good luck*

sighed


----------



## YXZF (May 29, 2011)

Signed and confirmed :jump:


----------



## LeopardGeckoss (Aug 5, 2011)

signed it too


----------



## LuiBlu (Aug 27, 2010)

https://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=163555933723151

INCASE ANYONE IS LOOKING AND CAN'T FIND IT :2thumb:

[EDIT]
I'M NOT SHOUTING! I JUST GOT STUCK ON CAPS!

...

that's better ;p


----------



## beardy mike (Nov 28, 2009)

signed


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

Just annoyed every single mate I have on Facebook, but hey, if 1 signs, it is worth it.


----------



## SeanGecko (Jul 21, 2011)

signed


----------



## venom_in_vain (Aug 26, 2011)

LuiBlu said:


> https://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=163555933723151
> 
> INCASE ANYONE IS LOOKING AND CAN'T FIND IT :2thumb:
> 
> ...


LIER YOU ARE SHOUTING:lol2:

SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIGNED


----------



## morning-star (Jan 1, 2010)

I think my mummy signed it as well :lol2:


----------



## LuiBlu (Aug 27, 2010)

lol, we have about 80 signed...

... and 900+ people 'waiting to respond' on the fb event page. lmao x


----------



## venom_in_vain (Aug 26, 2011)

Can I just say, who what and why? I honestly didn't know about this until now, when the heck did it get started. 

Hope its got nothing to do with that silly cow from the artical who found a BMK in her cupboard. Silly :censor: lets go down and throw snake poo at her:lol2:


----------



## LuiBlu (Aug 27, 2010)

venom_in_vain said:


> Can I just say, who what and why? I honestly didn't know about this until now, when the heck did it get started.
> 
> Hope its got nothing to do with that silly cow from the artical who found a BMK in her cupboard. Silly :censor: lets go down and throw snake poo at her:lol2:


it's not about any theat at the moment - but all the 'scares' that air now and then that turn out to be nothing are getting on my nerves lol. so i made a proper epetition for government protection against the abolishment of our herp trade and ownership etc in the uk. just as a precaution in the event any of the 'scares' we face end up to be real works of sh*tty art.

x


----------



## venom_in_vain (Aug 26, 2011)

LuiBlu said:


> it's not about any theat at the moment - but all the 'scares' that air now and then that turn out to be nothing are getting on my nerves lol. so i made a proper epetition for government protection against the abolishment of our herp trade and ownership etc in the uk. just as a precaution in the event any of the 'scares' we face end up to be real works of sh*tty art.
> 
> x


Gotcha


----------



## dan112 (Oct 14, 2008)

signed


----------



## goodwin1234 (Mar 23, 2008)

If herp keeping gets banned or not, i'll always keep them....meh, i'll sign it anyway...


----------



## LuiBlu (Aug 27, 2010)

Out of the 314 PAGES of government ePetitions currently running...

we're already in the top 24 pages...

I reckon that's good going considering we only have 83 signatures hahaha!

x


----------



## venom_in_vain (Aug 26, 2011)

Before I saw what it was about I actually thort it was going to be about having vets having a basic knowledge of reptiles.

Sorry...


----------



## LuiBlu (Aug 27, 2010)

venom_in_vain said:


> Before I saw what it was about I actually thort it was going to be about having vets having a basic knowledge of reptiles.
> 
> Sorry...


this would probably be a good one aswel to be fair. we can always start up another one to cover this issue - that's what the site's for! lol

x


----------



## venom_in_vain (Aug 26, 2011)

LuiBlu said:


> this would probably be a good one aswel to be fair. we can always start up another one to cover this issue - that's what the site's for! lol
> 
> x


I imagine it would be largely embraced, it is a serious subject to allot of people.


----------



## venom_in_vain (Aug 26, 2011)

On my fb now, and the OH, not that she knows yet :lol2:


----------



## RoyalBlood (Jan 5, 2011)

signed it <3

While my little royal watched <3


----------



## emmilllyyy (Oct 9, 2010)

hey royalblood what happened to your tokay in the end?


----------



## torch74 (May 6, 2009)

I've signed too :2thumb:


----------



## spottymint (Oct 3, 2010)

Just signed it & clicked the email to make sure the signiture is added.


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

i had already signed it on the other thread


----------



## GJUK (Feb 13, 2010)

238 signitures :-/


----------

